# Dwarf Mini Donkeys



## LittleRibbie (Aug 31, 2008)

I love all the mini donkeys but do not know anything about them and was wondering if there has ever been a problem with donkeys carrying a dwarf gene. It maybe impossible but I was just wondering if it has ever happened, Thanks, heidi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 1, 2008)

It has happened, but it is very far and few between...nothing compared to a mini horse. I think I have only heard of one or two ever being born. Corinne


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 1, 2008)

The American Donkey and Mule Society is doing research on this subject. There is some information about donkey dwarfs on their website, www.lovelongears.com.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 1, 2008)

The research they have been doing has been ongoing for quit a long time. They have asked for pics and info from anyone knowing about dwarfs and donkeys... there just are not that many born. I do believe that they have a form on there site that you can fill out to see if your donkey is proportinate with the right confirmation.(not sure if it is still on but they did have one, and if not..I bet if yo emailed them they could send it to you) The signs that they look for are long bodies, short legs and a larger head. The long ears registry does have a story about Romeo on there site. He is one of the very few I have heard about. In the cases of dwarf donkeys, it is so rare to find one that the registry didnt even call it dwarfism for a long time they referred to it as apparent visual disproporionate syndrome.[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Has anyone in this forum ever had or seen a dwarf (moderate or severe) donkey? I havent ..the most I have ever had is a hinny with a overbite. But, I do know that a few do exist.




Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Sep 1, 2008)

I haven't ever seen a dwarf donkey but I almost bought a little guy when I bought Kilroy that had the potential. He was TINY and wasn't that well conformed. His name was Newt. I just wanted him because he was a little doll. My friend bought a jack to breed to mares for mules. Last year she had 5 mules born and all of them I saw had a bad underbite. The jack didn't look dwarfy but it seems he may carry a gene somewhere. She didn't have any mules this year.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your replys. Thank you bunnylady, I did go to the site..very interesting, heidi


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 3, 2008)

minimule said:


> I haven't ever seen a dwarf donkey but I almost bought a little guy when I bought Kilroy that had the potential. He was TINY and wasn't that well conformed. His name was Newt. I just wanted him because he was a little doll. My friend bought a jack to breed to mares for mules. Last year she had 5 mules born and all of them I saw had a bad underbite. The jack didn't look dwarfy but it seems he may carry a gene somewhere. She didn't have any mules this year.



Not sure if this is the cause but a selinum deficiancy can be linked to the underbites as well.


----------



## minimule (Sep 4, 2008)

The one little guy that another friend bought has more than just the underbite. He has a short neck, almost a roach back, stubby legs. He's cute but something just doesn't look right.


----------

